# hosed by the leaders



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

i was looking at the senate and house leadership for the natural resources committes.

judging by the bills Stan Lyson has prefiled. the new chair of the senate NR committe, i already miss Tom Fischer. even though he is on a non-resident $500 fee to become a resident bill.

looks like Todd Porter is the only pro-resident leader in house or sentare NR committees. jon nelson is back leading the house and todd is vice chair.

get those emails ready...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't judge the position of legislators because they happen to be co-signers of bills. That's the way it's done and often people who do not support the bill will sign on.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> often people who do not support the bill will sign on.


WHY????????????????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick is right...it happens quite often.A legislator will co-sign in order to get someone else to co-sign theirs.They might not even know what the bill is about.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> They might not even know what the bill is about.


That is one of the biggest problems. Compromise your morals and positions on one bill to try and pass your pet bill, selling out your constituents in the meantime. It is pretty sad. I know it is how they play the game and unless there is a big change somewhere/somehow it is how they will continue to play. I just know I would definitely watch what my name was tacked onto as co-sponsor and the only way to try and make them watch is to make them pay at the polls/hear about it when they fall on their sword and co-sponsor a bill that I do not agree with.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Listen, I hate to see the legislature in session any longer than they have to because they generally do more harm than good. However, the legislature can meet no longer than 80 days by law. If there is one word for the session, it is "frantic". As a result, bills are written without enough thought and care, bills dealing with complex issues are not explored with enough discussion, and legilsators sign on as co-sponsors to bills that they simply don't have enough time to read. In addition, hot issues are simply deferred to the next session because they cannot be resolved in the short time that the legislature meets.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a good one. Reading the Fargo Forum this morning the reporter was discussing the main bills being put forward this session. Let's see, we have about 100,000 hunters in the state but no mention of anything to do with hunting.....oh yah, they did mention a bill dealing with the martial arts! Go figure!


----------

